# 4.5" Zone VS 4" fabtech lift on Silverado



## PathfinderTE (Apr 14, 2011)

Just got a 2016 Z-71 and trying to decide on these 2 lifts. Does anyone have info they can share about one or the other?

Just looking for the stock aggressive look. 

4.5 zone will run 305 55 R20 Toyo ATll
and
4 will run 295 55 R20 Toyo ATll


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

PathfinderTE said:


> Just got a 2016 Z-71 and trying to decide on these 2 lifts. Does anyone have info they can share about one or the other?
> 
> Just looking for the stock aggressive look.
> 
> ...


Just a question why are you running a stock height tire if your gonna do a 4" lift? I just leveled my truck 2.5" in the front and im gonna be running 275/65/r20 which is like 34" overall. I have a 2015 GMC Sierra z71 4x4.

Not my truck but this is what my truck is going to look like


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Generally fabtech has higher quality lift over zone. Have a buddy on his 2500. All the angles were good but it required some cutting and grinding.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Fabtech is probably the better lift.

I had a 6 inch done on a 1500 and run 35's I have a 2500HD and did a level and run 305 x 20s on it
305's are 33 inch tires


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

SeaY'all said:


> Fabtech is probably the better lift.
> 
> I had a 6 inch done on a 1500 and run 35's I have a 2500HD and did a level and run 305 x 20s on it
> 305's are 33 inch tires


*The first number on a metric tire is the width in millimeters*. Divide this number by 25.4 to get the inch equivalent as there is 25.4 mm in 1 inch. The third number generally preceded by an "R" is the wheel diameter. The sidewall or aspect ratio are used in metric tire sizes to determine the overall height of a tire. The second number on a metric tire is to calculate the side wall measurement. The sidewall height is a percentage of the width of the tire. This second number is that percent. The sidewall height or "aspect ratio" of a 285/75/R16 tire is 75% of 285mm.

Please use this site to help you determine tire size http://tiresize.com/calculator/


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

TWick said:


> *The first number on a metric tire is the width in millimeters*. Divide this number by 25.4 to get the inch equivalent as there is 25.4 mm in 1 inch. The third number generally preceded by an "R" is the wheel diameter. The sidewall or aspect ratio are used in metric tire sizes to determine the overall height of a tire. The second number on a metric tire is to calculate the side wall measurement. The sidewall height is a percentage of the width of the tire. This second number is that percent. The sidewall height or "aspect ratio" of a 285/75/R16 tire is 75% of 285mm.
> 
> Please use this site to help you determine tire size http://tiresize.com/calculator/


I understand the measurements completely TWick. So tell me what is 305/55/20 305mm wide 55% of that being the side wall
6.6043 inches converted. multiplied by 2 = 13.2 inches plus 20 inches on the rim.


----------



## PathfinderTE (Apr 14, 2011)

I actully went with a 5 inch RCX 'rough country' with toyo 305 55 r20 on fuel d527 wheels. I like the stance on the RC. We start it next week and should look very good. I will post pics soon.


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

SeaY'all said:


> I understand the measurements completely TWick. So tell me what is 305/55/20 305mm wide 55% of that being the side wall
> 6.6043 inches converted. multiplied by 2 = 13.2 inches plus 20 inches on the rim.


Ahh ok gotcha. I wasn't trying to be a d***, I just know not many understand metric tire measurements.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

TWick said:


> Ahh ok gotcha. I wasn't trying to be a d***, I just know not many understand metric tire measurements.


Sometimes my brain moves a little faster than my fingers.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

5" of lift to run a 305/55-20 ! I thought guys were running those with leveling kits?


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got a 3" level kit and run 305x55x20 nitto Terra's on 20x9 BMF Novakanes


----------

